# Stagehand/Theatrical work in Sydney?



## nyctosyd (Feb 20, 2017)

Hi all, 

My wife has been offered a position that would have us relocating from the NYC area to Sydney. As we ponder our options I'm curious to know if there is anyone here who has contacts in the special event world in Sydney and or at the Opera House itself. 

I have extensive experience working in all aspects of theater/special event work carpentry, lighting, rigging, forklift/genie/boom crane operation. I'm hoping to find anyone who can give me some info about the lay of the land so to speak over there. 

Thanks


----------

